# My god..



## Aeturnus (Sep 4, 2009)

Is the Wii finally getting some titles that's worth looking into, and a not bunch of crappy party and/or sport related games?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/index.html?curid=22849327

Looks like there's another possible game that'll get me to keep the big waste of money.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> and a not bunch of crappy party and/or sport related games?


Have you been living under a rock so far?

Besides, games based on films are never good, and vice-versa.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Besides, games based on films are never good, and vice-versa.



Are you kidding me?! Super Mario Bros. is easily the best film that has EVER been created. :roll:


----------



## Aeturnus (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay. What are some games worth checking out for the Wii?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Okay. What are some games worth checking out for the Wii?


-The Conduit
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl
-Mario Kart Wii
-Super Paper Mario
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
-Super Mario Galaxy
-New Play Control: XXX (especially the Pikmin games are great)
-No More Heroes
-Okami
-Wario Ware: Smooth Moves
-Red Steel
-Wario Land: Shake It


btw, 2 seconds of Google: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wii_games


----------



## Attaman (Sep 4, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> -The Conduit
> -Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> -Mario Kart Wii
> -Super Paper Mario
> ...


Don't forget Umbrella Chronicles, nor the upcoming "Darkside Chronicles" or "Epic Mickey".

Seriously, I'm all for critique of gaming consoles and all, but right now the console "debates" seem more like the Sony press release right before shipping the PS3 in the US (LOLZ ONLY UN COMPETTOR CAN PLY OLD GAMS & ONLY FEW, PS3 CAN PLAY ALL LOLLOLLOLZ).


----------



## Holsety (Sep 4, 2009)

> New Play Control: XXX


When I first saw this I immediately thought of a porno game or something.


I have a dirty mind


----------



## Zhael (Sep 4, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> -The Conduit NO
> -Super Smash Bros. Brawl YES
> -Mario Kart Wii YES
> -Super Paper Mario NO
> ...



I fixed your list.
Wii controls suck too much ass for most of those games, which is sad since most of those are gimmick games.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

No-one said zelda? Im shocked.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 4, 2009)

Fuck you.

House of the Dead: Overkill. :B *purrrrr* Wish it had more levels and all.


----------



## Envy (Sep 4, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Okay. What are some games worth checking out for the Wii?



I take it you like Horror.

Then keep an eye out for the following games:
*
Calling
Cursed Mountain
Baroque *(horror elements, remake of a rougelike for the Saturn)*
Dead Space Extraction
Fatal Frame 4* (Nintendo was going to release this. They aren't anymore, but might change their minds.)
*Fragile* (Less a horror game and more moody, though)
*House of the Dead* (Pretty much the entire series is available)
*LIT *(Downlaodable horror/puzzler)
*Sadness *(possibly vaporwear)
*Silent Hill: Shattered Memories*
*Resident Evil 4* (Not exclusive, but Wii has the definitive version of it)
*Resident Evil Darkside Chronologist
Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles*
*Winter* (Possible vaporwear)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I fixed your list.
> Wii controls suck too much ass for most of those games, which is sad since most of those are gimmick games.


 Fuck you, Okami is not a gimmick game.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

skittle said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> House of the Dead: Overkill. :B *purrrrr* Wish it had more levels and all.



who, me? what did I do?


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck you, Okami is not a gimmick game.



didnt that get good reviews?


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fuck you, Okami is not a gimmick game.



Seconded.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I fixed your list.
> Wii controls suck too much ass for most of those games, which is sad since most of those are gimmick games.



WHAAAT?!? metroid was awesome! Conduits supposed to be the first good wii- only shooter.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 4, 2009)

Do NOT forget Tales of Symphonia II, not as good as the first one, but still good


----------



## Jelly (Sep 4, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Are you kidding me?! Super Mario Bros. is easily the best film that has EVER been created. :roll:



I'm sick of people knocking on that movie.
I want you to sit your fat, mongoloid ass down and watch the scene after Mario and Luigi jump out of the dance club and take a look at those set pieces.

Dennis Hopper as Bowser is fucking brilliant.

The whole fucking concept is brilliant.

And from a videogame that had no dimension they made a movie that was ridiculously retarded fun. That's exactly what it should of been, and that's exactly what it was. I'm sorry it wasn't the MISERY OF THE MUSHROOMS or whatever the FUCK you thought it would be. But don't go into a movie, judge it out of context, and let the fucking dipshit judgment linger around like a postprandial haze.

Fuck you. >:{


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 4, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I fixed your list.
> Wii controls suck too much ass for most of those games, which is sad since most of those are gimmick games.



D'uh, there was nothing to be fixed.

And how the hell could I forget Zelda?...


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

It took me a second look to notice this, but he's saying all the good ones are gimmicks.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

1. That game looks stupid.

2. there's dozens of good games for the Wii.

3. There is no 3. 1 and 2 where enough.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

pheonix said:


> 1. That game looks stupid.
> 
> 2. there's dozens of good games for the Wii.
> 
> 3. There is no 3. 1 and 2 where enough.



I'm sorry, but which one looks stupid?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> I'm sorry, but which one looks stupid?



You gotta be kidding me. *facepalm* The one in the OP.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok, sorry. It's just that we've talked bout a million and I got confused. If you mean the ju on one, yeah, I dont like survival/horror titles.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Ok, sorry. It's just that we've talked bout a million and I got confused. If you mean the ju on one, yeah, I dont like survival/horror titles.



That's the one. Making a game about a movie that wasn't even scary in the least is just asking for fail.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, Btw OP, Get Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All Stars instead of that crappy brawl.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 4, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Is the Wii finally getting some titles that's worth looking into, and a not bunch of crappy party and/or sport related games?


I hope you're not wrapping Metroid Prime and Mario Galaxy into that blanket... be careful what you generalize.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I'm sick of people knocking on that movie.
> I want you to sit your fat, mongoloid ass down and watch the scene after Mario and Luigi jump out of the dance club and take a look at those set pieces.
> 
> Dennis Hopper as Bowser is fucking brilliant.
> ...


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, Btw OP, Get Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All Stars instead of that crappy brawl.



Smash bros.? I thought that was a good game... cinnamon apples, nice pear.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 4, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh, Btw OP, Get Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All Stars instead of that crappy brawl.



Or you could get some decent taste instead.  And never take advice from Perverted Impact.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 4, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or you could get some decent taste instead. And never take advice from Perverted Impact.


Oh that silly Dayvid-koon, Thinking he has the better taste in games than me. 

How cute.



Gonebatty said:


> Smash bros.? I thought that was a good game... cinnamon apples, nice pear.


 Two words: Hype game.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 4, 2009)

has anyone mentioned the demon blade one? Btw, that pears still funny as hell for some reason...


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 4, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> No-one said zelda? Im shocked.





Kuekuatsheu said:


> And how the hell could I forget Zelda?...


Twilight Princess is a freakin' Gamecube game. It was released with crappy new controls on the Wii to get up hype for the Wii's release. The Gamecube version will always be better.


/raeg


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 4, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> The Gamecube version will always be better.



That's not saying much.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 5, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh that silly Dayvid-koon, Thinking he has the better taste in games than me.



No, I have better taste in everything than you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 5, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, I have better taste in everything than you.


 So cute. :')


----------



## Jelly (Sep 6, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> has anyone mentioned the demon blade one? Btw, that pears still funny as hell for some reason...



ITTTSS PRETTYYY FUNNNN
Isn't No More Heroes 2 coming out soon?
I mean, I don't know - I didn't really play the first one at all.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 6, 2009)

WolvenZhael said:


> I fixed your list.
> Wii controls suck too much ass for most of those games, which is sad since most of those are gimmick games.


0/10

Also: Cave Story Wiiware


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 6, 2009)

Envy said:


> I take it you like Horror.
> 
> Then keep an eye out for the following games:
> *
> ...




ALL of these games are coming out for the Wii?  

 *glee!!!*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Or you could get some decent taste instead.  And never take advice from Perverted Impact.


I second that.



Beta Link said:


> Twilight Princess is a freakin' Gamecube game. It was released with *crappy* new controls on the Wii to get up hype for the Wii's release. The Gamecube version will always be better.


Whut?


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 6, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Beta Link said:
> 
> 
> > Twilight Princess is a freakin' Gamecube game. It was released with *crappy* new controls on the Wii to get up hype for the Wii's release. The Gamecube version will always be better.
> ...



It introduced the world to waggle-based swordplay.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> It introduced the world to waggle-based swordplay.


Which was something cool and new at that time.
Furthermore it introduced the world of better and faster aiming with the bow and hookshot.


----------



## Envy (Sep 6, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> ALL of these games are coming out for the Wii?
> 
> *glee!!!*




Yup.

Well, a bunch are already out but yeah.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 6, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu;1198105Furthermore [Twilight Princess said:
			
		

> introduced the world of better and faster aiming with the bow and hookshot.


Yes yes.  In fact, if you held the Z button without a lock-on you could actually strafe and aim simultaneously Ã  la many shooter based games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> I second that.


 Enjoy your terrible roster and pointless add-ons.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Enjoy your terrible roster and pointless add-ons.


 What in the world? Are you talking about Brawl? Aside from snake the roster is fine.
And less than one percent of all people in the States recognize anyone from Tatsunoko. I don't what possessed someone to release it overseas.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Enjoy your terrible roster and pointless add-ons.



I don't know what you are trying to tell us.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> What in the world? Are you talking about Brawl? Aside from snake the roster is fine.


Oh yeah, Having guys like Pikmin & Olimar, R.O.B. and 
Mr. Game & Watch .ect really makes an impact to the game.



Eerie Silverfox said:


> And less than one percent of all people in the States recognize anyone from Tatsunoko. I don't what possessed someone to release it overseas.


 Obviously, You have never played a Vs. Capcom!


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Enjoy your terrible roster and pointless add-ons.



We're talking about Brawl, not Street Fighter.



Perverted Impact said:


> Oh yeah, Having guys like Pikmin & Olimar, R.O.B. and
> Mr. Game & Watch .ect really makes an impact to the game.



Olimar is one of the best characters in the game, and R.O.B. is pretty great, too.  They're original characters with unique move-sets, I have no idea what you think is wrong with that.  Would you prefer having 10 clones of Ryu instead?

Also you are probably terrible at Smash Bros. (and most other games, for that matter). :V

P.S. You're an idiot


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> We're talking about Brawl, not Street Fighter.


 Only SF4's roster is terrible, But that's besides the point. 




David M. Awesome said:


> Olimar is one of the best characters in the game, and R.O.B. is pretty great, too. They're original characters with unique move-sets, I have no idea what you think is wrong with that. Would you prefer having 10 clones of Ryu instead?


It's the idea of R.O.B./Olimar .ect that bugs me, It makes me feel like their running out of ideas for characters.

Also, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom only has one Shoto user and it's Ryu.



David M. Awesome said:


> Also you are probably terrible at Smash Bros. (and most other games, for that matter). :V


 Much like you suck in every fighting game?


Oh wait, That _is _true.  


David M. Awesome said:


> P.S. You're an idiot


 Better than a scrub.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 6, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> Which was something cool and new at that time.



Not really. It was gimmicky and annoying. If they were going to put the game on the Wii they should have done it right (Gesture-specific sword mechanics, not flipping the game world because they're too lazy to reprogram the enemies and they like to screw over their left-handed players).

Seriously, is Nintendo _that_ lazy that they need to port over games (from last generation, no less) to hype up their new console?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 6, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> It's the idea of R.O.B./Olimar .ect that bugs me, It makes me feel like their running out of ideas for characters.



I'm having a hard time understanding where you're coming from, because Nintendo has been obsessed with R.O.B. forever and constantly drop him into various games (Kirby's Dreamland 3, Starfox 64, MarioKart DS, WarioWare, F-Zero), and Olimar is a likeable new character from a series that did well.

Don't forget that Nintendo has to use their pre-existing characters for the Smash Bros. series, so it's not like they can just make characters up just for a Smash Bros. game.



> Also, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom only has one Shoto user and it's Ryu.



Well that's a first. :V


----------



## Attaman (Sep 6, 2009)

CinnamonApples said:


> Seriously, is Nintendo _that_ lazy that they need to port over games (from last generation, no less) to hype up their new console?


  Yes, you are right.  When people get new consoles, they should forget completely about their earlier gaming experiences:  Sony and Microsoft are doing us a favor by letting us trade in our old consoles and give up the chance the play the majority of our favorite games of Last Generation.

Have you all played the Wii version of Twilight Princess anyways?  Where you thrust to thrust, chop to chop, etc?  The only thing I can think of them doing to make it better is full-body motions, and that just makes the player a complete hazard to themselves and others nearby (do you trust your 10 year old cousin / sibling / family member / friend to spin full-circle with an arm stretched out every time they want to do a spin attack?).

I find these console war things silly, because it's pretty obvious to tell who hasn't sat down to play a game on a console.  "360 Controllers suck for fighting games."  "That's funny, because you seem to be doing better playing SF4 on the 360 than the P-"  "No I'm not!"  What I tend to see: It was better before they ported it, controls for [x] suck compared to [y], [z] only has kiddy / grimdark / sports / jRPG games, shooters are meant for [a], etcetera.  In the above: there tends to be no difference between ports besides stuff that can be unlocked, controls are often at least comparable / good enough that only the most die-hard nutjob would notice, said person doesn't actually look at the game selection but instead what their local Walmart / K-Mart / Etc. has, the person is trying to defend a specific game's platform / argue against it being put on one they don't own...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 6, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well that's a first. :V


 Marvel Vs. Capcom says hi.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2009)

Your new avatar and sig sucks. BRING BACK FURRY BARA D:

lol @ the list of upcoming Wii games. Most are crappy ports, most are vaporware. Seriously, Sadness?! YOU STILL THINK IT'S COMING?

Anyway, go wait for Tatsunoko vs. Capcom.


----------



## Envy (Sep 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lol @ the list of upcoming Wii games. Most are crappy ports, most are vaporware. Seriously, Sadness?! YOU STILL THINK IT'S COMING?



The only ones that are vapourware I explicitly noted. 

The only ports I listed were RE4, (Which it has the best version of,) House of the Dead, (Which also has a Wii exclusive title and I basically put under the banner of 'there are a lot of these games,') and arguably Baroque (which is a complete remake)

So that leaves nine if you completely ignore the wii-exclusive House of the Dead and count a remade Saturn game as a port.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 7, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Your new avatar and sig sucks. BRING BACK FURRY BARA D:


 TOOOOOOOOOOH!

Rance is a god, He's very easy to relate to, at least for me, I think.


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 7, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Have you all played the Wii version of Twilight Princess anyways?  Where you thrust to thrust, chop to chop, etc?



Yes, it was the first Zelda game I had played since A Link to the Past and I wanted to cry. 



Attaman said:


> (do you trust your _*10 year old*_ cousin / sibling / family member / friend to spin full-circle with an arm stretched out every time they want to do a spin attack?).



Well... the game _is_ rated T, riiiight? :roll:



Attaman said:


> I find these console war things silly, because it's pretty obvious to tell who hasn't sat down to play a game on a console.  "360 Controllers suck for fighting games."  "That's funny, because you seem to be doing better playing SF4 on the 360 than the P-"  "No I'm not!"  What I tend to see: It was better before they ported it, controls for [x] suck compared to [y], [z] only has kiddy / grimdark / sports / jRPG games, shooters are meant for [a], etcetera.  In the above: there tends to be no difference between ports besides stuff that can be unlocked, controls are often at least comparable / good enough that only the most die-hard nutjob would notice, said person doesn't actually look at the game selection but instead what their local Walmart / K-Mart / Etc. has, the person is trying to defend a specific game's platform / argue against it being put on one they don't own...



As I've stated before, a likely reason why people argue over these things is because they want to think (and shove down everyone's throat) that they got their bang for their buck.


----------



## Zolen (Sep 8, 2009)

Red Steel (I think a second that is way better is comming out from what I hear, fun sword fighting games)
Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Zelda games always have the fun story to them)
Force Unleashed(kinda short but kinda addicting.)
 SoulCaliber Legends


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 9, 2009)

*
FUCK YEAH TEKKAMAN BLADE!*


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *FUCK YEAH TEKKAMAN BLADE!*



hey look it's gundam :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 9, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *FUCK YEAH TEKKAMAN BLADE!*


 Any new capcom characters?


----------



## furry fan (Sep 9, 2009)

so far the only good wii games ive played are metroid prime 3 which except for the graphics was a huge disapointtment prince of persia and super smash bros brawl


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 10, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Any new capcom characters?



No, they announced him early on to replace the genie.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No, they announced him early on to replace the genie.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 14, 2009)

So yeah...

- Frank West
- Zero (still unknown which Zero)

- Joe the Condor
- Yatterman 2


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> So yeah...
> 
> - Frank West
> - Zero (still unknown which Zero)
> ...


LOL, Old new.

Edit: Also, I'm mad for them not putting Leo and Hagger in the game.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 14, 2009)

I liked snake... first brawler with a six pack 'nade launcher and a mortar. btw, R.O.B appears in pokemon diamond and pearl too.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 15, 2009)

I doubt Haggar would last in a VS setting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 15, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I doubt Haggar would last in a VS setting.


Isn't Haggar, like you know, stronger than Alex?

After all, He IS the slam master


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah but he is like Zangief. Alex is more of a mobile semi-grappler semi-melee.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah but he is like Zangief. Alex is more of a mobile semi-grappler semi-melee.


 Alex is only faster than Hagger, Mainly because you can dash in SFIII.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 17, 2009)

Well Alex can't double jump and airdash in TvC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2009)

Really?

GG


----------



## oneiroly (Sep 19, 2009)

Kuekuatsheu said:


> -The Conduit
> -Super Smash Bros. Brawl
> -Mario Kart Wii
> -Super Paper Mario
> ...


I like your list, and I keep forgetting to go pick up wario shake it and smooth moves and they've been out for so long now, yikes


----------



## JMAA (Sep 19, 2009)

Pfft.
The Wii still has kids-oriented crap, despite the fact that it has several non-PG titles around.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 19, 2009)

JMAA said:


> Pfft.
> The Wii still has kids-oriented crap, despite the fact that it has several non-PG titles around.



Your point? 360 and PS3 reeks of Rob Liefeldian stuff as if these people just discovered the dark age of comics.

*shudders @ the thought*


----------

